# Neue Club 3D HD 6850 Probleme



## Hanibal12 (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

hab meine ATi 3870 auf eine HD 6850 von Club 3D aufgerüstet.
Habe die Treiber deinstalliert und nach dem Einbau neu installiert, alles läuft wunderbar aber sobald ich ein Spiel starte, bzw die Karte stärker belaste schaltet sich der PC einfach aus (zb. beim Start von BF3 oder bei Visuals von Winamp).
AMD Vision zeigt mir 54°C im Idle an und die CPU ist auch in einem normalen Temperatur Bereich (vor dem Umbau funktionierte alles wunderbar).
Glaub auch nicht das es das Netzteil ist (550W), da die 3870 eigentlich genauso wie die 6850 im Bereich von 110W gearbeitet hat.
Der Lüfter der Karte dreht sich auch ganz normal und das Stromkabel der GraKa ist auch angesteckt.

System:
- Win7 (64bit)
- AMD Phenton II 950
- 4 GB

Hätte jemand eine Idee was da nicht stimmen könnte ?


----------



## Shorty484 (24. März 2012)

Was ist es denn für ein Netzteil? Bei nem billigen NoName NT kanns durchaus passieren das es zu schwach ist. Oder prüfe mal, ob Du die Grafikkarte an einen anderen Strang des NTs anschließen kannst wie HDD und Laufwerke. Damit wäre die Leistung besser verteilt.


----------



## Hanibal12 (24. März 2012)

Ok, das Problem das sich der Computer ausschaltet ist weg... Heute konnte ich die Karte normal belasten und es gab anfänglich keine Probleme.

Natürlich gibt es jetzt aber ein anderes Problem, wenn ich die Karte etwas länger belaste (BF3, Assassins Creed) treten irgendwann plötzlich Grafikfehler auf. Die sind ganz unterschiedlich, bei BF waren es Striche und bei AC hat sich ein Teil des Bildes auf die andere Seite des Monitors verschoben... ganz eigenartig. 
Die Fehler waren auch in Windows zu sehen und gingen erst durch einen Neustart weg.
Es lassen sich auch keine Screenshots von den Fehlern machen, auf den Screenshots sind keine Fehler zu erkennen, deutet das auf einen Hardware oder auf einen Software Fehler hin ?
Kann man den Treiber eigentlich auch Manuel neu startet ?


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2012)

les vllt mal mit irgendeinem Tool die Temperatur aus. Also Grafikfehler lassen eine defekte Grafikkarten am ehesten als Quelle des Problems erscheinen.


----------



## Hanibal12 (24. März 2012)

Hab in einem anderen Forum jemanden mit dem selben Problem gefunden... da hat sich auch das Bild plötzlich geteilt, war ein Hardwarefehler.
Temperatur hab ich nochmals überprüft, alles im normalen Bereich... Werd mir das gute Stück jetzt einfach ersetzten lassen.

Danke


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2012)

jo da die noch neu ist wird es kein Problem sein da ne neue Karte zu bekommen. Hoffentlich klappt mit der dann alles.


----------



## Hanibal12 (27. März 2012)

Neue Karte, selbes Problem....
Hier mal ein Bild davon: Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Zwei sachen wundern mich sehr bei der sache,
1. es sind bei screenshots keine fehler oder sonstiges zu erkennen 
2. sobald ich ein youtube video starte, verschwindet der fehler, bis er nach einiger zeit belastung wieder auftaucht

Kann das irgendwie damit zusammen hängen das ich jetzt einen 16:9 monitor nutze?

Bin hier etwas ratlos...


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Also, auf nem Screenshot sieht man den Fehler nicht? Vielleicht liegt es nur am, Kabel oder am Stecker? Check mal deren Sitz. Nutzt Du ein DVI-Kabel, oder noch VGA? Im Spiel hast Du aber auf 1920x1080 umgestellt, oder?

Ansonten am besten mal die Treiber entfernen, dann mal Mainboard und SOundtreiber aktualisieren, Pc neustarten, danach den neuesten Treiber von AMD neu drauf und neustarten.


----------



## Hanibal12 (27. März 2012)

Auf dem screenshot sieht man absolut garnichts, auflösung hab ich unter windows und im spiel auf 1920x1080, kabel hab ich bereits ausgetauscht (DVI) und auf beiden steckplätzen auf der graka getestet.

Werde jetzt mal die anderen treiber ebenfalls aktualisieren, den grafikkarten treiber hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals neu installiert und mit driver sweeper zuvor entfernt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Sieh auch mal nach, wieviel Hz Du für den Monitor eingestellt hast. Ging es denn mit dem gleichen Monitor, aber alter Karte problemlos?


----------



## Hanibal12 (27. März 2012)

Läuft mit 60Hz und mit meiner alten 3870er gab es keine probleme....


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Wenn möglich, dann teste mal einen anderen Monitor. Und wenn nix hilft, würd ich mal Windows komplette neu aufsetzen - unwahrscheinlich, dass Du gleich zwei defekte Karten bekommen hast...   wie lange ist denn Dein Windows inzwischen schon installiert?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. März 2012)

Bitte mal die KOMPLETTEN Komponenten GENAU auflisten, inkl Mainboard, Netzteil (wenn Noname dann die Leistungsangaben auflisten).
Und bitte auch richtig - einen Phenom II 950 gibts nicht 

Wie hoch sind die Temps?
Irgendwas übertaktet?


PS:
Das Problem mit dem "Verkehrten" Bildschirm hatte ich auch letztens in BF3 als ich meine HD 6950 @ 6970 testweise zu hoch übertaktet habe (980MHz GPU),


----------



## Hanibal12 (28. März 2012)

Hab jetzt mein System:

- Windows 7 (64bit)
- AMD Phentom 9500 (nicht übertaktet)
- Club 3D HD6850 (nicht übertaktet)
- MSI K9A2 CF
- 4GB Kingston
- Netzteil von Tronje 550W (3.3V - 30A, 5V - 32A, 12V - 36A)
- Monitor: ASUS VE228H (1920x1080)

neu aufgesetzt und alle aktuellen Treiber installiert und Windows Updates installiert.
Das Bild teilt sich jetzt nicht mehr, aber der PC friert beim spielen ein und zeigt nur noch ein grau gestreiftes Bild an. Diesen Fehler hatte ich zuvor schon, als ich zum Testen einen älteren AMD Treiber installiert habe.

Monitor bzw. Kabel ist nicht schuld und die Temperaturen sind auch normal (Graka bei Belastung 65-70°C).
Da meine alte Karte (ATi 3870, mit der alles normal funktioniert) meines Wissens einen gleich hohen Verbraucht hatte wie die Neue kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Netzteil schuld ist.

Könnte es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben? 
Oder kann es an BIOS Einstellungen liegen?

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ich zwei defekte Karten bekommen, aber sonst finde ich auch keine Erklärung dafür.


Edit: Hatte eben wieder einen Grafikfehler ohne Systemabsturz, mit dem Starten eines Youtube Videos war der Fehler wieder weg...


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

Eventuell liegt es am Board, das ist relativ alt. Vlt schau mal, ob es ein neueres BIOS dafür gibt: MSI Deutschland – Mainboards - K9A2 CF  bei Download etwas weiter unten schauen. 


im BIOS vorher die Default-Werte laden.


----------



## Hanibal12 (29. März 2012)

BIOS hab ich jetzt auch geflashed, Spiel hängt sich aber nach 1-2 Minuten mit grauem Bild einfach wieder auf.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

Kannst Du die Karte bei einem Kumpel testen?


----------

